# RecipeDB - willamette amber ale



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

willamette amber ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes mash @ 66 for 75minutes. US-05 or american ale yeast used. galaxy hops used. Cold crashed for 2 days.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg BB Pale Malt    0.8 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    0.08 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     0.2 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      26 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         15L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 32.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 15L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

it is no way as bitter as recipe predicts. very smooth and fruity aroma's. easily a session beer.

thanks jyo for the recipe and cocko and others for the assistance in making it.


----------



## Fish13 (3/2/12)

I have 5 bottles left  

The willamette aroma will slowy dissapear over time but the flavours are still there.

Have noticed too that the golden colour will become an amber after 2 weeks in the bottle


----------



## Fish13 (11/5/12)

now brewed this again and i have done the following

used citra instead galaxy and done two protein rest for 10 minutes @ 50 and 58 degree's. used 1056 yeast. current tasting is that it is a winner.


----------



## Brewman_ (11/5/12)

Hi Fish 13,

I think the recipe looks good.
I am interestedin in using Galena, which I have not used before, I would have thought that was the hop that dominated the aroma of this beer rather than the Willamette?
I thought you Final Gravity was high - 1015? Looking at the Malt bill mash temp / time and yeast I would expect something around 1010? Any reason why your getting 1015? the recipe looks OK but with the FG at 1015 I would think it is getting a little sweet considering the bitterness at 33 IBU's. I think the bitterness looks OK, however, just not sure about the FG?

Fear_n_loath


----------



## jyo (11/5/12)

Tried a couple of these tonight. Thanks, Fish.

This is a really tasty beer. Perfect balance. 

On the 'To Brew' list.


----------



## manticle (12/5/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> Hi Fish 13,
> 
> I think the recipe looks good.
> I am interestedin in using Galena, which I have not used before, I would have thought that was the hop that dominated the aroma of this beer rather than the Willamette?
> ...




Not aiming to speak for fish but my experience of the recipe DB is that it calculates FG based on very little. I've had beers that finish at 1008 in reality, finish up around 1018 according to the recipe DB. It doesn't account for mash temp/s or schedule (no place to input it and who knows if it incorporates the attenuation characteristics of the selected yeast etc) not yeast health, starters, oxygenation etc.

I would say 1015 is just what the db says, not what it is.


----------



## Fish13 (12/5/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> Hi Fish 13,
> 
> I think the recipe looks good.
> I am interestedin in using Galena, which I have not used before, I would have thought that was the hop that dominated the aroma of this beer rather than the Willamette?
> ...




As manticle has said the recipe doesn't allow for attenuation of the yeast or many other factors. Galena is actually galaxy as it isn't in the db yet...

I mash in depending on what i am after at 68 degree's. I am for full bodied beers but lately aiming for a mild flavour of the malt. the toffee flavour is at the moment what i am trying to increase as i removed the dextrose and bumped the Vienna up to 1kg.

Yes i finish up at 1.010 or 1.012. not to sweet and very nice for my tastes.


----------



## Brewman_ (12/5/12)

Hi Fish 13,

Cool that sounds good,I thought you FG would be around there. Sounds just right. I am a big fan of Galaxy love it, but I reckon I like the sound of the Galena, blackcurrent flavours interest me at the moment. I might actually use that hop.

It's what I love about home brewing is that you can focus on different flavours, like youve said aiming for a mild malt flavours, you can just go with what your interested in.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Fish13 (12/5/12)

the next batch of this i am doing two mashes. i will mash the veinna on its own and then remove the grain and boil it for a little while to reduce it and make it sort of caramilised and then added it back to the main boil at 10min's to see if i can get an improvement in the flavours of the veinna.


----------

